# The Steeds comp countdown.



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Well I been here long enough now so I though I would start a log to show how im going to progress into next year and if all being well enter either the ukbff birmingham or leicester. I had a year off of training properly and didnt use any gear for 18 months or more. My aim is to cutsome bodyfat from my frame and then clean bulk in the new year. I started a a cycle 3 weeks ago which is a mild course to ease me back in and retain some mass whilst shifting some blubber and ofcourse add a bit of muscle too.

My course is

Rhom Heptalyte 500mg Weeks 1 - 5

Test Prop 100mg e3d Weeks 5-10

Stromba 50mg ED Weeks 5-10

Followed up by a simple Pct protocol

Will then have a couple of months off and then back on for a bulking cycle in the new year at some point.

My diet at the moment is fairly clean and I try to cut carbs after 6pm.

Training atm is as follows

Monday Chest/Biceps

Tuesday Cardio

Wednesday Quads/Calfs

Thrusday Cardio

Friday Back/Triceps

Sat Rest

Sun Rest

Monday Delts/Hamstrings

And so fourth. I sometimes add cardio in on training days too when I have the time.

Im currently weighing 15st 3lbs at just under 5ft 8"

I have had a couple of pics taken in the gym today so i have a starting reference and I will try and add pics every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

My usual diet is something along the lines of:

6.30

Protein Shake

10.00

chicken Breast

Rice

13.00

Chicken Breast

Rice

16.30

Protein Shake

17.30/18.00

Workout

19.00

PW Shake

20.00

6 Egg Omellette

Lean Ham

22.30

Protein Shake

Multivit every morning

omega 3 Capsules ED


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking nice and thick dude, Calves looking good, Git.... lol

Im sure over the next year, you's see some nice gains. 

Geo


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks bud. Thats one of the main reasons I strated the log so I could get good honest feedback from you lot 

And ofcourse some nice pointers too!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Steedee said:


> Thanks bud. Thats one of the main reasons I strated the log so I could get good honest feedback from you lot
> 
> And ofcourse some nice pointers too!


Yeah its always good to have a journal i think, having guys/girls on the board who give honest answers helps alot in where you need to work on etc.

Im sure over the next year, there will be alot of changes in your body and of course how you do things??

Is anyone going to prep you, or you doing it yourself.

Geo


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Not to sure yet mate.

I know what to do its the last few weeks that are difficult where I think I could use some help. Been speaking to a few people who know and im sure it wont be a problem.

I hope to put some good size on in the coming year and keep bodyfat to a minimum if possible.

I have always blown up when bulking and added to much fat. so this will be a different approach.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Tuesday

Diet

Protein Shake

Chicken Breast

Basmati egg Rice

Chicken Breast

Basmati egg Rice

Protein Shake

Chicken Casserole

CNP Pro Dessert

6 Egg Whites

3 yolks

Lean Ham

Protein Shake b4 Bed

Had to miss my cardio today after leaving work late. I will add another session in tomorrow with my workout instead. Annoys the crap outta me when work interferes with my plans.

Still nevermind...


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

looking good mate as said above calves do look good, look like you already have some good size


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks mate!

I got overall bulk I just need to bring my quads/hams upto where they were and also improve my upper chest and overall back thickness. Im trying to bring these areas up as best as I know how and hopefully bring a complete package to the stage next year.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you have some good size mate will be good to watch your journal as i am trying to lean bulk myself with the hope of possibly competing next year or early 2010.

out of interest your diet seems very low in fat is this just why you try and reduce some bf or is this just how you prefer to eat as i no some people do.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Its been like that for 4 weeks now mate. TBH im just trying to shoft some fat and lean up a bit ready for a clean bulker in the new year.

I will try and stick to this sort diet as best as i can from now on mate.

Cheers for stopping by.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no probs mate

. it was just i found when dieting i really needed some fat as being on low fat i was starving lol. if your ok tho i suppose it makes n o different.

keep up the hard work


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks mate.

And tbh i do get bloody hungey and by the time meal times come round im feeling likemy throats been cut lol.

I need to nip down to H+B and get some udos.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha yeh i get the meridian kg tubs of natty peanut butter from halland and barratt. saves me while bulking and dieting cos its really tasty and is just good fat. its only like 3.80 a tub mate might be worth a look in think i have atleast a 100g a day lol.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking solid mate,this is one journal i will be following:wink:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

how about some veg in that diet aswell mate 

be watching this one with interest! nice to see u back dude


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> haha yeh i get the meridian kg tubs of natty peanut butter from halland and barratt. saves me while bulking and dieting cos its really tasty and is just good fat. its only like 3.80 a tub mate might be worth a look in think i have atleast a 100g a day lol.


That sounds good mate! I keep meaning to get some of that.

Will nip down this afternoon :beer:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheers Shakes and Baz!!!

im welll fired up right now and feeling good.

So heres to growing lol!

And whats this veg your talking about baz?? Some type of new gear? 

Nah mate I do have veggies just not really as many as I should.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

All the best Steedee will be following this with interest!! Good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks very much Clarky!! Seen you sunday mate and you looked superb bud!!

Lovely condition mate.

You going again next year or taking a gap year


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Wednesday

Diet

Protein Shake

Chicken Caserole **

Chicken Caserole

Workout

PW Shake/Protein Cookie

Large Chicken Breasts

Salad

Protein Shake with Natural PB b4 Bed

** My missus made me this caserole which contains chicken breasts fresh vegtable and potatoes. She thenadds some stock and cooks it in the slow cooker.

Virtually fat free and tastes lovely.

Not as much today as usual as I had a few things to do so timings were a bit of mess but never the less not to bad.

Workout

Chest/Biceps

High Incline Flyes 5 Sets 10-15

High incline DB Press 4 Sets 10-12

Floating Pec Dec 3 Sets 10-12

Swiss Ball Flyes 3 Sets 10-12

Cable Crossovers 3 Sets 10-15

Last Set Triple Drop

Preacher Machine Curls 4 Sets 10-12

Alt DB Curls 4 Sets 10-12 Last Set drop

Posing Cable Curls 4 Sets 8-12 Last Set Triple Drop

Superb workout today! Felt Like I could train all night!!!

Had great energy and strength.

Also achieved nice pumps in muscles trained.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Steedee said:


> Thanks very much Clarky!! Seen you sunday mate and you looked superb bud!!
> 
> Lovely condition mate.
> 
> You going again next year or taking a gap year


Thank you mate really appreciate the comment. I'll see what gains I make but to be honest i'll prob need to take the year off competing to add the extra size..i'll see what Mr Blackman has instore for me


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thursday

Diet

Protein Shake

Chicken Caserole

Chicken Caserole

Protein Shake

Lean Minced Beef

Peppers

Small portion pasta

4 Whole eggs poached

2 wholemeal toast Dry

Protein Shake

50g Natty PB

Multivit

Omega 3 Caps

250mg Hept Right cheek

45 Mins Cardio treadmill

Nice


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Friday

Diet

Protein Shake

Lean Minced Beef

Peppers

Pasta

Chicken Breast

Rice

Protein Shake

Workout

PW Shake

2 Large Chicekn Breast

Salad

Small Pitta

Protein Shake with 50g Nat PB

B4 Bed

Diet was ok today except traffic on the way home form work was meyhem. Every single way I knew had problems so a 45 min journey turned into 2 hours and put me back on my meal timings 

Nevermind

Quads/Calfs

Leg Ext 4 Sets 10-15

Leg Press 5 Sets 10-12 maxed @ 400kg for 6

Hack Squat 3 Sets 10-12

Leg Ext 3 Sets Failure

Standing Calf Raise 3 Sets 10-15

Hack Raises 4 Sets 10-12

Quick intense workout today with minimul rest between sets. Feeling strong again so now the hept is deffinately flowing.

I will say though that it is one sore jab. My right glute is hammering today and hindered me slightly on my hack squats. Quite suprised really as its only 250mg and I would have thought that rhom would have sorted the pain issues with these products.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> haha yeh i get the meridian kg tubs of natty peanut butter from halland and barratt. saves me while bulking and dieting cos its really tasty and is just good fat. its only like 3.80 a tub mate might be worth a look in think i have atleast a 100g a day lol.


Quality stuff i have it on toast for breakfast every day.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Quality stuff i have it on toast for breakfast every day.


Yup have to agree!! I bought 2 tubs of that and its suprisingly nice. So thats a bonus!!

Cheers for that Hilly. :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No worries mate. helps keep me nice and full and i tend to have it when im craving sweet stuff.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Diet over the weekend was spot on. Had a few cheat bits on Sunday!

Monday

Diet

Protein Shake

6 Egg Whites

2 Yolks

2 Dry wholemeal toast

Tuna Steak

Peppers/Olives and chillis

Rice

Protein Shake

Workout

Chicken Breast

Rice

Protein Shake

With Natty PB Added

Multi vit

omega 3 caps

250mg Hep left cheek

Workout

Back/Triceps

Close Grip Pulldowns 4 Set 10-12

Chins 4 Sets 6-8

Single Arm DB Rows 4 Sets 8-10 (Need bigger weights in gym lol)

Seated Pulley Rows 4 Sets 10-12

Rope Pushdowns 4 Sets 10-12

Overhead DB Ext 4 Sets 10-12

Narrow bar Pushdowns 4 Sets 10-12

Another good workout today! Felt good and strong.

Weights are all on the increase and so is mine?!?!?!

But BF is deffinately dropping which is cool


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

everything looks solid mate and if the bf is dropping and the weight is going up then its happy days. keep it up.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> everything looks solid mate and if the bf is dropping and the weight is going up then its happy days. keep it up.


Nice one dood 

Tuesday

Diet

Protein Shake

Chicken Breast

Noodles

Chicken Breast

Chicken leg

Rice

Protein Shake

Chicken Breast

Egg Rice

Protein Shake

Not too sad.....

Sore botty from hep :whistling:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Wednesday

Diet

Protein Shake

Chicken Breast

New Pots

Chicken Breast

Egg Rice

Fruit Salad

Workout

PW Shake

Chicken Breast

Egg Rice

Protein Shake with Nat PB Added

Workout

Delts/Hams

DB Laterals 4 Sets 10-12

Seated Press 4 Sets 10-12

Reverse Pecdec 4 Sets 10-12

Cable Laterals 3 Sets 10-12

Shrugs 3 Sets 10-12

Lying leg curls 4 Sets 10-15

Nice short workout.

Left Work early as the motorway was closed both ways so had to fight my way round like every other tom dick and harry.

Still managed to get to the gym though and then take the missus shopping

Everbody happy!


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi steedee glad to see you back on it buddy good luck mate ill be there to watch ya


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

homer said:


> hi steedee glad to see you back on it buddy good luck mate ill be there to watch ya


Hello bud!!! Hows it going?

Yes mate gonna have a nother crack at the whip and see if I can do some real damage. Gonna come in bigger and in much better condition this time so fingers crossed!!

Done any shows recently bud??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dude I'd personally do some more cardio! twice a week doesnt really seem too much IMO?

Even 15min cross trainer after weight will be better! I understand that you might not wanna as when you start the actually comp prep you'll be doing loads but just a little ED would help the metabolism?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Dude I'd personally do some more cardio! twice a week doesnt really seem too much IMO?
> 
> Even 15min cross trainer after weight will be better! I understand that you might not wanna as when you start the actually comp prep you'll be doing loads but just a little ED would help the metabolism?


I know mate.

Your right.

I HATE cardio. Lmao.

When I was getting ready for last show I hated it with a passion. Its soooo boring. Atleast when you have a contest looming you know you have to do it.

I could really do with getting a treadmill at home but we just have no room. I would much prefer to do my cardio in the morning. Once my pup gets older I can take him out for longer walks which willhelp.

Cheers for popping by dood.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thursday

Diet

Protein Shake

50g Oats

50g Nat PB

Tuna

Cucumber

Rice

MRP

Chicken Caserole

Omellette consisting of

6 Egg whites

3 Yolks

Ham

Onion

cheese

Pro Dessert

Protein Shake b4 Bed

30g Nat PB Added


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Steedee said:


> I know mate.
> 
> Your right.
> 
> ...


lol I tought so mate I'm the same.....but a half an hour walk around your area in the morning is well worth it - wait till the pup is older and get out there you lazy git  - Is it a bullmastif pup? Have visions of Rocky Balboa style hahaha

Good luck with it all mate, I think I remember seeing pics of you on stage before, you have a good physique, cant wait to see you up there again! :thumbup1:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> lol I tought so mate I'm the same.....but a half an hour walk around your area in the morning is well worth it - wait till the pup is older and get out there you lazy git  - Is it a bullmastif pup? Have visions of Rocky Balboa style hahaha
> 
> Good luck with it all mate, I think I remember seeing pics of you on stage before, you have a good physique, cant wait to see you up there again! :thumbup1:


Its a Staff pup mate. hes 13 weeks old. I wish I could bottle up some of what he is using cos he is growing fast LOL.

Not supposed to take them on long walks till atleast 6 months so the books say...

I know im bloody lazy mate. I need to talk the missus into letting me buy a fold up exercise bike. I think that would be the soloution for now.

Cheers again mate!!

Looking forward to doing it all again. this time bigger and better. :cool2:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Friday

Diet

Protein Shake

50g Oats

Chicken Caserole

Chicken Caserole

Tuna/Cuecumber

Wholemeal Bread

MRP

Workout

PW Shake

2 Large Chicken Breasts

Salad

pitta

Protein Shake B4 bed

With Nat PB Added

Workout

Chest/Biceps

Incline Flyes 4 Sets 10-15

Incline DB Press 4 Sets 5-10

Floating Pec Dec 4 Sets 10-12

Cable Crossovers 4 Sets 10-15

Preacher Machine Curls 3 Sets 10-12

Seated Alt Curls 3 Sets 10-12

Cable Curls 3 Sets 10-12

Posing Curls 3 Sets 8-10

Good strong workout again today. Had some good comments from a few of the lads to which is always nice.

Feeling Good ATM


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Well what a**** few days.

My baby has been really ill since Sunday and its been bloody awful watching her.

She has had a terrible sickness bug and lost a load of weight and ended up dehydrated. We took her to the docs this morning and they said if she didnt pick up by 4pm she would have to goto the hospital with her. When she came back from the docs , was lying on the couch looking lifeless I sobbed by eyes out. Poor little thing.

So myself and Sal had to wake her every 15 mins to force fluids down her. Fortunately the docs said she looked a bit better and she wouldnt have to go in. Its been much the same this evening. Sal told me to nip up to the gym. So i did a bit.

My poor baby and sal is absoloutly shattered. no sleep since Sunday night.

Diet LOL

Monday bitty to say the least but I tried to get several shakes down me.

Tuesday

Protein Shake

Chicken Breast

Veg

Potatos

Protein Shake

Trained

PW Shake

3 Homemade steak burgers

Salad

Sweet Spud

Protein Shake b4 bed

As my heart wasnt fully in it I decided to go lighter and have a pump style workout.

Quads/Calfs

Leg Ext 3 Sets 50,30,20

Leg Pres 3 Sets 30,20,20

Hack Squat 3 Sets 20,20,20

Seated Calf 3 Sets 20

Standing Calf 3 Sets 20

Felt quite good actually and got a good pump in the legs.

nice

Tommorrow im switching gear to prop and stromba


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bad news mate hope the everything is better soon.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Chin up mate at least your still getting the food down ya and training! Awesome lady you have there mate, I doubt most would be that supportive after fcuk all sleep!

Hope the little one is better soon - crap time of year for bugs and stuff, and the fact it gets dark so quick makes everyone feel ****! lol


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks guys!!! Really appreciate it.

I got that bloody bug yeaterday. Nasty.

Luckily it only lasted 24 hours so im a bit better today. Food intake yesterday. 2 toast LOL

Still, better today.

And my baby is much better!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

atleast the bug was only 24 hours mate. good news on the baby front.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry to see that your bairn wasn't well, nothing worse, still all good now, was the accident the one on the M1, if it was it was my mate in the van that the fellow threw himself into, he's still in shock a week later. I actually played golf with him on Saturday, his game had gone to pot so i took the money

Will keep reading this as its gonna be interesting, good luck mate:thumb:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Sorry to see that your bairn wasn't well, nothing worse, still all good now, was the accident the one on the M1, if it was it was my mate in the van that the fellow threw himself into, he's still in shock a week later. I actually played golf with him on Saturday, his game had gone to pot so i took the money
> 
> Will keep reading this as its gonna be interesting, good luck mate:thumb:


Yes it was mate. It was bloody terrible. feel for your mate, that must be awful!!!

Thanks for popping by dude.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Well after a really ****e week. I have finally got some sort of routine back again.

I lost 7lb last week being ill It was a nasty bug and all I could eat was toast.

I have also decided to alter my training slightly training 4 times per week instead of 3.

Day1 Back

Day2 Chest/Delts

Day3 Rest

Day4 legs

Day5 Arms

Day6 Rest

Day7 Rest.

Monday

Back

Widegrip Chins 4 Sets 10-12

Seated Machine Rows 4 Sets 10-12

Rope Pulls 4 Sets 10-12

Seated Pulley Rows 4 Sets 10-12

Kept the intensity at medium paced and felt good.

Tuesday

Chest/Delts

Flat Machine Press 4 Sets 10-12

Incline Smith Press 4 Sets 10-12

Incline flyes 3 Sets 10-12

Cable Crossover 3 Sets 10-12

Cable laterals 3 Sets 10-12

DB Laterals 3 Sets 10-12

Seated Bentover Laterals 3 Sets 10-12

DB Shrugs 3 Sets 10-12

Nice workout. Felt a better than yesterday. Food intake has been good today so from now on things should be back to normal.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Glad to see your back on track mate,any pics yet :tongue:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice one bud.

there are the pics at the start of the thread the next ones will be in around 4 weeks when I have finished my gear.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workouts look good mate. looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheers bud!!

Thrusday

Misssed the gym due to spending 1 hour 30 mins on the phone to 3 customer services. Bastards!!

Diet was good

4 Whole Eggs

2 Dry toast

Chicken Breast

Rice

Chicken Brest

Rice

Protein Shake

Chicken Stew

Protein Shake

Friday

Diet

4 Whole Eggs

2 Whole Toast

Chicken Stew

Chicken Stew

Proten Shake

Workout

PW Shake

2 Large Chicken Breasts

Salad

Small Pitta

Protein Shake

Workout

Quads/Hams

Leg Ext 4 Sets 10-15

Lying Leg Curls 4 Sets 10-12

Supersetted

Smith Squats 4 Sets 10-12

Leg Press 5 Sets 8-12

Leg Ext 4 Sets 10-12

Lying Leg Curls 4 Sets 10-12

Supersetted

Nice.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks very good mate hows the diet so far? getting the results you want?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Not too bad mate. not doing aenough cardio atm. Im not overly bothered as i know by the time 16 weeks out from the comp comes Iwill have to nail it. Im just a little slack with atm as I like to get home and see the family while I can.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Monday

Diet

Protein Shake

Chicken breast

Rice

Chicken breast rice

Protein shake

2 toast with natty pb

Pre training

Workout

Pw shake

Shepards pie

Protein shake b4 bed

Training

Back/Calfs

Narrowgrip Pulldowns 4 Sets 10-12

Chins 4 Sets 8-10

DB Rows 4 Sets 10-12 **

Vbar Pulldowns 4 Sets 10-12

Standing Calf Raise 3 Sets 10-15

Seated Calf Raise 3 Sets 10-15

Supersetted

** Chris has had a special dumbell made which is 120lbs with optional extras lol Im slinging the 120s around too easily now so it was a worthy thing to do!!

Strong workout today. Felt good in the gym and got a great pump in my back. Nice to feel normal again after the last couple of weeks.

100mg prop sunday

Ouch


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol at the prop. what company are you using mate i try to stick to body research and ive used casa blanca prop both are pain free


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Ive got 2 bottles mate. Im using 1 from sci tech which i have had in me box for a while and i got another from rhom. I thought I would go with the scitech first as my bro is using the rhom and he says it hammers lol. Either way im in for pain.

Which is funny as the prop from rhom (viroprop) is supposed to be pain free as viromone used to be.....

Odd


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Diet

4 whole eggs

2 Toast dry

Minced beef

Peppers

Pasta

minced beef

peppers

Pasta

Protein Shake

Workout

PW Shake

2 Chicken Sandwiches

Protein Shake b4 bed

Had the sandwiches as I didnt want to have too many carbs as it was getting late. Still not bad though.

Chest/Delts

Incline flyes 4 Sets 10-12

Incline Smith 4 Sets 10-12

Wide Pushups With 20kg plate 4 Sets Failure

Cable Crossovers 4 Sets 10-12

Cable Laterals 3 Sets 10-12

Seated Bentover Laterals 3 Sets 10-12

Upright Rows 3 Sets 8-10

Trained with Chris today and had a good wokrout. Didnt feel as strong as yesterday but nevertheless a great workout!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks solid mate keep it up


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks bud!!

Wednesday

Rest day

Diet

4 Whole Eggs

2 dry toast

Minced beef

Peppers

Pasta

1 scoop protein

Shephards pie 

1 scoop protein

Protein shake

3 pieces steak

Salad

Protein shake b4 bed

1ml prop left buttock

I have decided to add a scoop of protein (approx 20g) to each meal I feel may be lacking. That way I know I have it deffinatly covered. Plus the fact that it acts like a small dessert too which helps any cravings for crap food.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i feel ya with the cravings mate. I tend to eat alot of oats mixed with my choc protein powder as this tends to satsify my cravings.

you only running the test prop at the min.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

It seems to work a treat mate. Really knocks off any cravings plus gives me the extra protein.

I have added in Stromba alongside the prop from today mate. Should harden up nicely with those 2.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thursday

Diet

4 Whole Eggs

2 Dry toast

Chicken Breast

Egg rice

1 Scoop Protein

Chicken breast

Vegtable Rice

1 scoop protein

Protein shake

Workout

PW Shake

Lean Minced beef

Pots

Protein Shake b4 bed

Wokrout

Quads/Hams

Leg Ext 4 Sets 10-15

Lying Leg Curls 4 Sets 10-15

Supersetted

Smith Squats 4 Sets 10-12

Hack Squats 4 Sets 10-12

Leg Ext 2 Sets 15

Lying Leg Curls 2 Sets 15

Supersetted

Huge pump in my legs tonight. Felt strong and am pleased my back is holding out with squatting.

I have always loved to squat but having a glass back has put me off for the last couple of years.

So I decided again to try then and see how I get on. 2nd week in and no problems.

No earth shattering weights atm but just building up steady. Maxed at 100kgs. So im pleased.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good effort mate, diet looking spot on, I assume your taking fish oils or something though for good fats?

Dont worry about the weight thing with the squats tho, as long as you get a decent pump and feel it who gives a stuff eh? lol But if your not going to squat heavy why not throw a couple of sets of lunges in? Walking lunges are prob now my fav leg exercise! The pain!

Keep it up mate!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Niceone jamie!! Appreciate your comments bud.

Hows training with you after the show? Did you do a rebound mate?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Friday

Diet

3 Whole Eggs

2 Dry Toast

1 Scoop Protein

Lean Minced Beef

New pots

1 Scoop Protein

Lean Minced Beef

New pots

1 Scoop Protein

Protein Shake

Workout

PW Shake

Chicken Breasts

Protein Shake b4 bed

Flax oils

Multi vit

omega 3s

All taken every day

Arms

Preacher Machine Curls 4 Sets 10-12

Rope Pushdowns 4 Sets 10-12

Seated Alt Curls 4 Sets 10-12

Overhead DB Ext 4 Sets 10-12

Cable Curls 4 Sets 10-12

Dip Machine 4 Sets 10-12

Posing Curls 3 Sets 10-12

Reverse Pushdowns 3 Sets 10-12

Last 2 exercises were triple drop sets.

Superb pump in my arms today. Felt like I was sportin a pair of zepplins. lol.

first time I have trained arms alone for ages. Loved it!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Monday

Diet

4 Whole eggs

2 dry toast

Chicken Breast

Rice

Chicken Breast

rice

Protein Shake

Workout

PW Shake

2 lean pork chops

Rice

Protein shake b4 bed

Wokrout

Back/Calfs

Closegrip Pulldowns 4 Sets 10-12

BB Bentover Rows 4 Sets 10-12

Widegrip Pulldowns 4 Sets 10-12

Vbar Pulldowns 4 Sets 10-12

Standing Calf raise 4 Sets 10-15

Seated Calf raise 4 Sets 10-15

Supersetted

Felt pretty **** all day today so not really a great workout. Not sure If I got a bloody cold coming.

Nevermind.

Weight is back up to what it was before I had that bug so im pleased about that.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Tuesday

Diet

4 Whole Eggs

2 Dry toast

3 Lean pork chops

Rice

Chicken breast

Rice

Protein Shake

Workout

PW Shake

Chicken casserole

Protein shake b4 bed

All usual vits etc.

Chest/Delts

Incline DB Flyes 4 Sets 10-12

Incline DB Press 4 Sets 10-12

Floating Pec Dec 4 Sets 10-12

Cable Crossover 4 Sets 10-12

DB Laterals 4 Sets 10-15

Cable Upright Rows 4 Sets 10-12

Seated Bentover laterals 4 Sets 10-12

Both Supersetted

Nice workout. Felt strong again today. Which was a massive difference from yesterdays workout.

Took a few pics tonight. Nowhere near as lean as I wanted to be tbh at this point BUT

I havent been ultra strict with my diet and cardio has been non existent. saying that im happy with the gains I have made so all in all not to bad.

Feel free to comment.

All on schedule for next year though so just keep plugging away.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good improvement mate. Your bf has droped quite a bit and it looks like you havnt lost any muscle maybe even gained some. Keep it up


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheers mate. Really appreciate the comments.

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thursday

Diet

4 Whole Eggs

2 Dry toast

Chicken Casserole

Veg

Chicken Casserole

Veg

Protien Shake

Workout

PW Shake

Chicken Breast

Rice

Protein Shake b4 bed

Workout

Quads/Hamstrings

Leg Ext 4 Sets 10-15

Leg Curls 4 Sets 10-15

Supersetted

Smith Squats 4 Sets 10-12 Managed 3 plates today woo hoo!

Hack Squats 4 Sets 10-12

Leg Ext 2 Sets 15

Leg Curls 2 Sets 15

Supersetted

Great workout today. Legs pumped to the max. Felt strong too and managed a born again pb on my squat so im pleased about that.

On the whole pleased with my training at the moment.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome progress from the first pics mate especialy legs:thumbup1: they look a lot thicker on the side pic


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheers mate. Im really trying to bring them up to what they once were and i feel im getting there now.

Thanks for dropping by bud.


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

Well impressed with the progress bud - keep at it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Steedee look good mate definatly put the muscle on since i las saw some pics of you buddy....

i would like to see weights on your foods mate this way you can alter things slightly and get maximum results


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for dropping by paul!! Really appreciate it mate.

TBH I wouldnt know where to start with the weights of food. I have never really weighed my food so i dont really know how much to be eating. If you could give me some clues that would be great mate.

Hope all is well.

Monday

Diet

LOL

4 Whole eggs

2 Toast

Beef Stew

Pots

Chicken Breast

Rice

Tuna sandwich

Workout

PW Shake

Beef Stew

Protein shake b4 bed

Diet been a bit **** over the last couple of days. But will be back on track tomorrow. Atleast I know im still getting plenty of protein in. its just it hasnt been as clean as it should over the last few days.

Workout

Back/Calfs

Closegrip Pulldowns 4 Sets 10-12

Bentover Rows 4 Sets 10-12

Tbar Rows 4 Sets 10-12

Widegrip Pulldowns 4 Sets 10-12

Standing Calf 4 Sets 15-20

Seated Calf 4 Sets 15-20

Both superesetted

Didnt feel to great in the gym today. Had a real busy weekend at work so probably just a little tired. Always tends to be like this on a monday.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey dude,

Looking alot better from the first pics you posted belly as come in some, and as said before legs looking good. 

Get a back shot up though..

With regards to your cycle running the Stromba alongside the prop, whats your theory behind this?? Just curious dude..

Geo


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I will add a back shot mate. 

I always switch from long acting gear to short acting so when it comes to pct I have to wait 3 days before I start. My body always seems to react well to doing things this way and I like the hardness I get fromt he prop/stromba combo. Sometimes I use prop/tren which again works well.

thanks for the comments bud!!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

A pic of the back.

This is one area I have to improve. Overall thickness is very much needed, also the fact that I have the longest body in the world with the shortest lats makes things very difficult lol.

I can all but try....


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suppose its all about trial and error dude, one cycle will work for you but wont for another. Im liking the idea though on how your running it, not used stromba before but the Prop i used EOD at the end.

Nice back shot, like you said your needing some thickness on it, but training hard and eating the Grub will sort that out. 

Keep at it dude.

Geo


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice one Geo!! Yup mate. I agree.

Tuesday

Diet

Protein Shake

Chicken Breast

Rice

Chiken Breast

Rice

Protein Shake

PW Shake

Chicken breast

salad

Pitta

Protein Shake b4 bed

Workout

Chest/Delts

Seated Chest Press 4 Sets 10-15

Inc Smith Press 4 Sets 10-12

Floating Pec Dec 4 Sets 10-12

Flat Flyes 4 Sets 10-12

Seated Shoulder Press 4 Sets 10-12

DB Laterals 4 Sets 10-12

Both Supersetted

Bentover Seated Laterals 4 Sets 10-15

Tough wokrout today. Ache all over for some reason. Dont know whether its the weather or the fact the stromba is drying my joints out???? Wasnt the best workout but certainly wasnt the worse.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one bud i like to see forward planning its all about consistancy now


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheers Fatboy 

Well thank god to the end of a s hite week. All in all one of the worse weeks i have had in ages. Training crap, diet crap, work crap etc etc.

Thurday I missed cos I felt like utter crap 

Friday

Arms

Seated Preacher machine 3 Sets 10-15

Rope Push downs 3 Sets 10-12

Supersetted

Seated Alt Curls 3 Sets 10-12

Dip Machine 3 Sets 10-12

Cable Curls 3 Sets 10-12

Heavy pushdowns 3 Sets 10-12

That was it. Still managed to achieve a good pump but tbh wasnt the best workout. And as I said the end of a crap week.

So as for tomorrow things will be back on track and will hopefully have much better workouts too.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Steedee said:


> Cheers Fatboy
> 
> Well thank god to the end of a s hite week. All in all one of the worse weeks i have had in ages. Training crap, diet crap, work crap etc etc.
> 
> ...


we all get days, wks like this dude, fresh week starts tomorrow so im sure it will be better for training, work etc.

Iv had a crap sunday, all my fault though, was out drinking last night, so was feeling a wee bit fough today, lol. And was ment to be training back, no chance. Spent most of the day doing faf all.

Geo


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Niceone Geo. Yup we do all have these periods. It ****es me off though.

Still new week as you say.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Monday

Back/Calfs

Closegrip Pulldowns 4 Sets 10-12

DB Rows 4 Sets 10-12

Widegrip Pulldowns 3 Sets 10-12

Rope Pulls 3 Sets 10-12

Seated Pully rows 4 Sets 10-12

Standing Calf 4 Sets 10-15

Seated Calfs 4 Sets 10-15

Much better workout. Nice pump in the back and calfs were on fire.

Tuesday rested instead of weds. As was off work and was out with the missus all day.

Wednesday

Chest/Delts

Incline DB Flyes 4 Sets 10-15

Incline DB Press 4 Sets 10-12

Swissball Flyes 4 Sets 10-20

Cable crossovers 4 Sets 10-15

DB Laterals 4 Sets 10-12

DB overhead Press 4 Sets 10-12

Bentover Seated Laterals 4 Sets 10-15

Again a much better workout. Feeling the lack of test now as im finished with the cycle, but neverless a nice pump. Trained with the brother in law so always a good sassion when training with him. Nice.

Diet getting on track again.

So overall pleased with week so far.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad ure having a better week mate keep it up.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheers hilly!!

Friday

Arms

Rope Pushdowns 5 Sets 10-12

Skullcrushers 5 Sets 10-12

Overhead Rope Ext 4 Sets 10-15

Seated HEAVY Alt Curls 5 Sets 6-12

Heavy Cable Curls 5 Sets Ouch

That was it! 

trained with Chris again tonight and boy did we tear it up. 70lb alt DB Curls. New PB! Nice one.

Always a good sesh when training with the bro.

Diet not so good today as I have been on a course all day. Ate what I could when I could.

Have a good weekend all.


----------

